# Mycoplasma with LARGE, painful lymph nodes



## Horse Fork Farm (Jan 3, 2006)

I had mycoplasma pneumonia before Christmas and was hospitalized a few days. Being very very contagious, my entire family has come down with it one by one. Fortunately no one else got pneumonia with it. They were all very sick though. My 5 yr old developed hard enlarged lymph in a path from behind his ears down the muscles of his neck, almost to the collar bone. The doctor says they will just need time to shrink, that it's a symptom of Myco, but they are painful at times. My question is,... 

what helps the lymph system to empty or shrink more quickly?

what will make him more comfortable in the mean time?

Any help is appreciated! Right now I've been gently massaging in a light circular and downward motion in hopes of helping things "move". Thanks!


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Here is a link to google.

[ame]http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=shrink+lymph+node+&oq=shrink+lymph+node+&aq=f&aqi=s1g-b1&aql=&gs_sm=s&gs_upl=81961l88974l0l90839l10l10l0l0l0l0l2084l3817l5-1.0.1.0.1l3l0[/ame]

I was thinking a poultice and one link there mentions a castor oil poultice.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

After making my head spin reading on this on Wikapedia, I must ask:

How did those buggers invade you?

(shivers)


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

http://www.netdoctor.co.uk/diseases/facts/mycoplasma.htm

I'm sure you know this, but for others...

Seems like an outbreak every few years.

Contracting is easy as sharing a drink.

Hope y'all feel better.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Lymphatic massage will help the lymphatic system flush away the swelling. That is the best way to move blocked lymph. Also rebounding will help which would be great fun for young kids. Because the lymph doesn't have a pump like the circulatory system, you must help it to move if it is stagnant. Heat like warm wash clothes applied to a sore lymph node or gland will increase blood flow to the area and help to move lymph. Same with warmed rocks like you get in a spa. Citric Acid essential oils used in massage help to draw fluids such as lemon EO, Orange, Tangerine or citric blended EOs. Some people use skin brushing to try to move lymph.
[ame]http://www.google.com/search?q=lymphatic+massage&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a[/ame]

When moving lymph, you always want to work on the drains first, especially the left drain right above the collar bone and the one big node on the left side of the neck right below the jaw bone. That is commonly swollen and sore when lymph is sluggish. Most of the body drains into that left lymph drain then down into the body to be pushed out the digestive track as waste.
https://www.physioshop.co.uk/files/d_614.jpg

Basically you just gently pump those drains with your finger gently over and over to help push the lymph through. They might be tender at first, but as you push the lymph through the swelling goes down and the tenderness fades and leaves. That way everything beind those drains can start to move. Lymph tends to be sluggish because you don't have a lymphatic pump.


----------

